# Jan Ladislav Dussek



## Chad

Check out this Bohemian composer. Haydn liked him. Contemporary of Mozart. I like him too.


----------



## TurnaboutVox

Yes, I listened to some of his piano sonatas the other week (Op. 9/1-3 and Op. 77 w. Markus Becker, Pno). I thought they showed some nice inventiveness. His music seems worth exploring further.


----------



## hreichgott

I really enjoy his F minor piano sonata.


----------



## kangxi

There are some delectable harp sonatas as well:








Andreas Staier started recoding a series of his keyboard works but that seems to have petered out. It's high time Naxos tackled him systematically.


----------



## Ukko

I'm straining my memory - it was awhile back - but seem to recall an LP that used Dussek's 5th Symphony as a 'side B' for Beethoven's 5th. What I mostly remember is thinking that choice was unfair to Dussek - if that's who it was.

Jeez, is there a point to this post?


----------



## CyrilWashbrook

I quite like the G minor piano concerto (op. 49), which I heard on German radio a couple of years. There are some lovely melodies contained therein: the Adagio is particularly memorable.

My musical taste has since veered more toward expansive Romantic repertoire though, so I haven't explored the rest of his oeuvre since then. (The fact that I'm not a huge fan of the piano is also something of an obstacle, given Dussek's liberal deployment of said instrument.) It's probably worth having a look at some of his other works though.


----------



## kangxi

CyrilWashbrook,
Love the sig. I met the son of the great Cyril once at Old Trafford. He is or was a solicitor in Manchester.


----------



## science

I first heard of Dussek reading _War and Peace_, and I've decided to check him out:

View attachment 43369
View attachment 43370


The first one there (op. 64, op. 61, and op. 44) was recorded in 2003 and the second one (op. 77, op. 9) was recorded in 2007. Recordings like this are why we love CPO.


----------



## Gangwolf

Hyperion is starting a new series of piano concertos, of which the first CD contains concertos by Dussek.

http://www.hyperion-records.co.uk/dc.asp?dc=D_CDA68027&vw=dc


----------



## Ukko

Don't know about the rest of you, but I have in the past confused Dussek with Ditters. Ditters does not fare well in comparison.


----------



## science

Gangwolf said:


> Hyperion is starting a new series of piano concertos, of which the first CD contains concertos by Dussek.
> 
> http://www.hyperion-records.co.uk/dc.asp?dc=D_CDA68027&vw=dc


Wow. I'm still about 30 volumes behind on the Romantic concerto series!


----------

